

Ask HN: What localhost port do you like? Why? - 719Ben

What port do you like to use when developing software on a local machine? Why?<p>Are you the :8080 type, maybe the :4000 like myself?
======
th3iedkid
i like 7777 and 4444 as a secondary choice! As for why : Easy to remember
across many days of development and has the added the added benefit of
obscurity in my work-place!

EDIT: added reason

------
richbradshaw
I use 80.

~~~
719Ben
why?

